# Cost to hang a door



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

I need to have 9 interior doors hung just replaceing some old wood doors with the 6 panel doors. How much should this cost?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

JUST REPLACING THE DOOR?? or the entire jam? sorry about caps only one hands really work-able right now..


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Just the door no Jam.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

finish carpenters are getting 35-40 dollars a door to install why not do it yourself it is really prett simple


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah! I love it when people start the sentence out....Well all you gotta do is....

It depends on the size of the original door and if the new ones will fit without being cut. Also most people donot know how to set a door. The old jambs will be twisted or straight to fit the old door and most likely will not fit the new doors "character" and will need to be adjusted to fit the new ones. If the jambs are shimed they will not move easily and one side of the caseing will need to be removed to adjust the jamb.

Or you can just put em in the hole and have them out of adjustment. Most people wont even notice.

If you need help give me a shout. Kevin 698-0827


----------

